

Grant Skinner on the future of Flash - ddrouin
http://www.gskinner.com/blog/archives/2010/02/my_thoughts_on.html

======
marknutter
_"Try building a player that runs a huge range of dynamic content written on a
variety of tools (some of which you don't control) by developers with
massively varying skill levels. Now try making it compatible, consistent, and
performant across dozens of OSes, browsers, platforms, and devices. And
maintain backwards compatibility with the last 9 versions even while your
target platforms change. And keep it under 5MB. And maintain it in parity with
an OSS effort (Tamarin). And try to keep up with the demands of one of the
most active and vocal developer communities."_

Isn't this something the open source community would handle amiably? It seems
like a problem that shouldn't be handled by one company. He doesn't ever
address the problem that Flash is closed source and controlled by one
commercial entity, but instead goes after the low hanging fruit.

He also fails to point out that the tools and technology behind HTML5 will
improve dramatically as it becomes widely used.

~~~
mortenjorck
This is why Adobe really needs to open-source the Flash Player. What do they
have to lose from doing that at this point? The player only stands to improve,
an improved player drives adoption, and with the install base currently in
decline, I think they might want to consider all their options.

~~~
pan69
There already is an open-source Flash player. It's very good. not.
<http://www.gnashdev.org/>

Oh, sorry. what you're saying is that Adobe should pay for the developmentof
this open-source Flash player... Ah, right.

------
ddrouin
For your information, Grant Skinner has been one of the most well known Flash
developer and entrepreneur for the last decade. This post brings a very
interesting and down to earth perspective on the current Flash debate.

~~~
mortenjorck
It is nice indeed to see a perspective on this that isn't either smugly
dismissive, jumpy and defensive, or in denial.

------
there
_If you hate Flash so much, turn it off or install a blocking plugin. It won't
bother me in the least._

sure, but it might bother someone trying to read your poorly constructed
website:

<http://i.imgur.com/UNpei.png>

i'm on a platform that has no flash plugin available and can't navigate his
website.

~~~
stevenwei
Indeed, what a completely pointless use of Flash. All it does is make the site
harder to use.

